# SWF 1501C Stuck on Initialization Screen



## JoeFresco (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a used SWF 1501c. It has run before but now when I start it up, it gets stuck on the SWF logo "System Initializing" screen. I do not have the original software, so I cannot re-install. Any suggestions to get up and running again would be appreciated.


----------

